# Redex petrol injector cleaner 250ml 98p Morrisons



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

As above, just a heads up if anyones after some


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

do you still have the doughnuts is the more important question?


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

And i thought i got it cheap at Asda £2.99:thumb:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

doughuts - gone in 60 seconds i'm afraid. Mackerel still in the fridge though :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Chicane said:


> doughuts - gone in 60 seconds i'm afraid. Mackerel still in the fridge though :thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Is it good stuff? Does it really do what it says on the tin


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

ksm1985 said:


> Is it good stuff? Does it really do what it says on the tin


Yes - mackerel is full of Omega-3 oils and other essential vitamins and minerals. :lol:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I saw the Redex stuff for 98p but didn't bother as I've got some BG 44K.

Has anyone tried both?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Redex is mediocre....at best.
BG 44K (244/248 for diesel only) is proven chemistry.
CF5 every 5K miles to maintain the benefit of having used 44K in the first place.


----------



## Boomer (Jul 2, 2011)

i use 244 in the qashqai - great stuff!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Method Man said:


> Yes - mackerel is full of Omega-3 oils and other essential vitamins and minerals. :lol:


Difficult to get in ya petrol tank though


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Turn it into pate first.....:lol: :lol:


----------



## andysubaru30 (May 11, 2008)

What is this BG 44k stuff you are on about. am intrested to know as my car could do with redex. I have a VW Golf 130 GTTDi 02


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

andysubaru30 said:


> What is this BG 44k stuff you are on about. am intrested to know as my car could do with redex. I have a VW Golf 130 GTTDi 02


You would need BG244.....

http://www.powerenhancer.co.uk/product.php/3/bg-244-diesel-fuel-cleaner

I've used it in my 02 Octavia TDI - made a big difference :thumb:

Use offer code SUMMER for £2.40 discount :thumb:


----------



## andysubaru30 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks alex. I have used redex in the past but to be honest, never felt a thing. so this stuff really works


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

andysubaru30 said:


> Thanks alex. I have used redex in the past but to be honest, never felt a thing. so this stuff really works


Did for me, engine seems quieter and more responsive :thumb:


----------



## andysubaru30 (May 11, 2008)

Just ordered it. They wanted to charge me 16 quid to post to highlands. This is what we are up against in the highlands. They class us as non mainland, unbelieveable


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

andysubaru30 said:


> Just ordered it. They wanted to charge me *16 quid to post to highlands.* This is what we are up against in the highlands. They class us as non mainland, unbelieveable


:doublesho did you pay it?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Andy, 44K works in diesels - just takes a bit longer - and Kwik Fit outlets should be carrying it.
Alternatively, speak to www.bgprod.co.uk and ask if there's anyone up there carrying the range.


----------

